# crufts accomodation? any ideas



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

any recommendations where to stay for Crufts coming from south ? x


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

we r staying at Holiday Inn Express Birmingham Castle, booked it 6 months ago now as the hotels book up real quick, depends what day u going ?


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

We were going to stay at the travel lodge in Stafford. Was nice apart from the £20 charge for Blu. Taking the coach instead now.


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah we noticed that this year a surcharge 4 the dogs, we managed 2 get our rooms for £50, no extra charges 4 the dogs


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Theres quite a few b and b's near here, we are 20 mins from the NEC


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

I've always used the Novotel in Coventry - they allow dogs, and are literally on the M6, minutes away from the NEC.

If you want something a bit more upmarket - the junction further down the M6 there is the Hilton and Holiday Inn - both relax their dog rules for Crufts.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

CheekoAndCo said:


> We were going to stay at the travel lodge in Stafford. Was nice apart from the £20 charge for Blu. Taking the coach instead now.


Thats were a lot of people stay on the way down to crufts. We are about 15 mils away from there and it takes about 45-60 mins to get there at the weekend but longer on thursday or friday.

There are hotels at the NEC but they tend to be expensive and get booked up early. Our breeder stays at them and leaves their car in the hotel car park and walks to the show as it is no further than parking in the proper car park and I don't think she has to pay to park.


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

this is the hotel we r staying at, only £65, pets welcome so not too bad

Book hotels, resorts and discount accommodation at thousands of destinations worldwide from lastminute.com


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks . not bothered about posh lol. Hilton want £280 for 2 nights.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks Ditsy . hoping to stay Thurs night , show Friday and stay Friday night .x


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

Aww Sandy, I'm planning to come down for the first time this year, but we'll be there for utility on the sunday


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

you could try days inn...not what you would call high class but does the job...and they dont charge for dogs...we are booked into days inn warwick north and got 2 rooms for £76....but they are now charging £80 per room per night but you can still get warwick south for £45 per room per night...both are only 30 mins from the nec...you do have to remember that they are situated in service stations...but we have used them many times with no probs...

Days Inn | Warwickshire United Kingdom Hotel | Warwickshire, CV35 OAA UK | Near Heritage Motor Museum - 0 miles, Kenilworth Castle - 0 miles & Gaydon Arms - 4 miles


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

dexter said:


> thanks . not bothered about posh lol. Hilton want £280 for 2 nights.


Would love 2 stay at Hilton as its literally across the road from hall 5 which is where the Rotts always r, nice and close but crikey the prices r ridiculous, we looked a week after Crufts this year and prices then were so high 

Some of the hotels really take the pee


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

dexter said:


> thanks . not bothered about posh lol. Hilton want £280 for 2 nights.


We used to get the hilton for £110pn per both of us including breakfast and evening meal! but they skin you for the ar park! (used to stay perhaps 12nights per year!

Much prefered the crowne plaza and used to get that for an unbelievable £65 a night! but they ripped you off for breakfast!

The is the Holiday inn on the complex who take dogs!

Also Coleshill is a decent run - plenty of hotels and B & B theres including the gamekeeper - cheap and cheerful - but again dont know if they take dogs!

A great pub there that do good grub and rent out rooms too - but again dunno if they take dogs and the rooms are basic! NO en suite!!


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

We stayed here when we went to Crufts ...

Brook Marston Farm Hotel, Sutton Coldfield | LateRooms.com

Best pub I have ever been in, the Dog and Doublet, a short walk down the road which does fantastic food.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

the melster said:


> We stayed here when we went to Crufts ...
> 
> Brook Marston Farm Hotel, Sutton Coldfield | LateRooms.com
> 
> ...


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

We're not getting accomodation, as I live about an hour and a half away from the show... however it does mean a 6am start...

We are looking into it though, but I haven't much money at the moment.


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

It says 'Pets Allowed' but I would ring and check as it isn't their website. We didn't travel with the dogs.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

dexter said:


> any recommendations where to stay for Crufts coming from south ? x


We usually stay at a travelodge at Tanworth Services (Junction10 on the M42 - 10 mins away from the NEC). It gets booked up very quickly, but if you manage to book before they realise it's Crufts, it's only about £39.00 per night - that just about trebles once they realise Crufts dates though


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> We usually stay at a travelodge at Tanworth Services (Junction10 on the M42 - 10 mins away from the NEC). It gets booked up very quickly, but if you manage to book before they realise it's Crufts, it's only about £39.00 per night - that just about trebles once they realise Crufts dates though


thanks, i've noticed how prices treble during Crufts.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Im booked at the ramada solihull £10 surcharge for the dogs
£150 for a three person room with breakfast


----------



## barneybear (Jan 5, 2011)

We are staying at Abbey Farm B&B, in Merevale, about 20 mins away, think it's Home Page.

The lady was really helpful, and while we're not travelling with dogs this time, she said that a couple of show dogs were booked in and there was still space when I called (beginning of Jan).

Our room was £65

Excited!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks s for that Barney looks beautiful. unfortunately fully booked.


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

am staying with my friend so costing me nowt lol


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

jammy devil lol


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

We are currently trying to deicide whether to stay or not, OH keeps chaning his mind! I am going on the Thursday with my friend who shows Irish setters and the I've managed to convince OH to take me on the Friday to working & pastoral to watch the Great Danes, so that's 2 four hour drives in a row, but I don't mind  x


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> We are currently trying to deicide whether to stay or not, OH keeps chaning his mind! I am going on the Thursday with my friend who shows Irish setters and the I've managed to convince OH to take me on the Friday to working & pastoral to watch the Great Danes, so that's 2 four hour drives in a row, but I don't mind  x


you have more stamina than me. lol


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

dexter said:


> jammy devil lol


Another jammy devil here  she only lives half hour away from the NEC so very handy


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

dexter said:


> you have more stamina than me. lol


Haha only cos im not the one driving! Although if I could drive I probably wouldn't mind in this case


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Luvdogs said:


> Another jammy devil here  she only lives half hour away from the NEC so very handy


lol you lot so lucky


----------

